# Seachem Prime and Safe



## Habanero (Nov 20, 2013)

I have been using Seachem Prime since I started keeping African Cichlids last November. As I have added more tanks, I have noticed that I go through a regular sized bottle ($11 ea) in about 9 weeks. I just switched to Seachem Safe ($29 jar) and I used a 1/2 teaspoon for my 125gal tank.

I poured the powder in as I added tap water to the tank. My fish were trying to eat it so I think I am going to try to dissolve it first in a cup of tank water then add it as a liquid.

I am going to need some much finer measuring device for my other tanks. If one teaspoon treats 200 gallons, I need a way to figure out and measure the correct amount for my 65, 55, 29, and 10 gallon tanks. I can eyeball my 125 gallon tank, but not the rest of them.

I am hoping this container of Seachem Safe lasts me a long time.

According to my calculations, and if I can measure accurately, I change about 450 gallons of water per week. This container will treat 200,000 gallons. So that's 444 weeks worth of water changes, which equates to 8.5 years. Could that be correct? If so, this stuff is amazingly more affordable than Prime.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

You have to be very careful as to dosage. Safe is just a concentrated version of Prime. Good luck. If you are looking to save money you could cut down to 1 tank. :thumb:


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

You have 284 gallons of aquaria, but you change 450 gallons per week? Or, do you have multiple tanks of each size?

I'd make up a gallon or so of a stock solution instead of doling it out one teaspoon at a time. You can more accurately measure and dispense it as a stock solution instaed of a powder. You can make your stock the same concentration as Prime, so there's no confusion.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

My tablet did not show your signature--now I see you have multiple tanks of each size!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Seachem does not recommend pre-mixing Safe because it doesn't have stabilizers like Prime does. I am unsure if the pre-mixed Safe dosage would be the same as that for Prime.

The 'problem' with using Safe is that the recommended dosages are really tied in to the specific amount of chlorine or chloramine that are in your tap water at the time you use the tap water.

From Seachem's website today:

Chlorine: use 1 measure to each 130 L (35 gallons*) of tap water (removes 1 ppm)..
Chloramine: use 1 measure to each 100 L (25 gallons*) of tap water (removes 1 ppm).
Ammonia: use 1 measure to each 32 L (8 gallons*) of tap water (removes 1 ppm). Do not overdose!

*For reference, 1 measure = 100 mg.* To detoxify nitrite/nitrate in an emergency situation use up to 5 measures to each 40 L (10 gallons). Use fish to gauge toxicity reduction as test kits will still show presence of nitrite/nitrate even when detoxified. May be added to aquarium directly, but is better if added to new water first. If adding directly to aquarium, base dose on aquarium volume. If temperature is > 30 C (86 F) cut dosing in half.

The problem is that 100mg doesn't easily convert to teaspoon size. If you have a kitchen scale, you could weigh 100mg of Safe to get an idea of what amount that would be to equal a teaspoon and then figure out what dosage you need for the amount of water you would be changing in a particular tank size. It wouldn't be a perfect solution unless you know exactly how much chlorine or chloramine you have in your tap water but it would probably be close enough.

I've searched online for some general recommendations for figuring out the dry dosage needed for Safe for different tank sizes but most of the info is anecdotal.

It would be helpful if anyone knows how much 100mg of Safe weighs and could post the answer.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Deeda said:


> It would be helpful if anyone knows how much 100mg of Safe weighs and could post the answer.


100mg lol


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

0.0035274oz.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty good thread here: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=242980


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Kanorin said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > It would be helpful if anyone knows how much 100mg of Safe weighs and could post the answer.
> ...


OOPS, I went brain dead!! Of course 100mg of Safe weighs 100mg. :lol: I get so :? sometimes.

What I meant to ask was if anybody knew how many measuring teaspoons does 100mg of Safe equal.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Deeda said:


> Kanorin said:
> 
> 
> > Deeda said:
> ...


I don't, but I use 1/4 teaspoon for a 55 gallon tank and 1/8 for 30 gallon tanks without problem.

I think Safe is great. I've premixed it once or twice, but I worry about the lack of stabilizers.


----------



## MizOre (Sep 20, 2013)

Cheap digital kitchen scale should be under $20, and will tare (set weight of container to zero) out what you use to hold whatever. Teaspoons are for liquid measures, and don't always give the same measure from time to time in dry measures.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with MizOre's statement above. I think for our purposes though, a kitchen measuring spoon would probably work. Now if you were measuring for medications that required a very accurate amount, a digital scale would definitely be my choice.


----------



## GMfrontosa (Nov 8, 2012)

If you email Seachem and ask for their measuring spoon they will be more than happy to send you one&#8230;and that is equivalent to 1 measure = 100mg&#8230;
here's what i've done with my measurement:

1tsp = 200gal
1/2 tsp = 100gal
1/4 tsp = 50gal
1/8 tsp = 25gal

hope this helps and you can get the measuring spoon as well at a $1 store&#8230;.G/L


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

I use my own 1/4 tsp. measure bought from the $ store... that treats 50 gallons... overdosing by a SMALL amount is fine ,under dosing has caused problems in my tanks...been doing it like this for over a year, ,,,,, good luck , hope this helps


----------

